# NEED 2 MEMBERS QDMA



## RATTLER (Mar 11, 2007)

We are looking for 2 more members for a club in Taylor county we are  a Q.D.M.A club.We have a old farm house with bunks,kitchen,full bath,deer cooler and extra camping spots. We are a family club a place you can bring your family 700 acres with creek though the property.
deer turkey hog and small game   dues 940.00 first year 740.00 after first
pm or call with questions
770 596 0790


----------



## georgian76 (Mar 11, 2007)

how much?


----------



## hh1271 (Mar 11, 2007)

How much and how many members?How long has the club practiced QDMA?How many deer that were Qdma deer were taken off the land?are neighboring clubs practicing Qdma?


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 19, 2007)

pms returned


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 21, 2007)

ALL PM RETURNS


----------



## DOC856 (Mar 22, 2007)

I may be intersted. Where is it located in Taylor County?
Do the dues include family immediate family members?
Thanks
John


----------



## g78455 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Utilities and security*

Can we run water and electricity to a camper on the additional camping spots? What kind of security does the land have? (member lives on or next to camp area, gates, locks, etc.)


----------



## deerslayer2 (Apr 1, 2007)

rattler is a good guy to deal with


----------



## kscsb93 (Apr 4, 2007)

please send info on how many members .sounds like what im looking for.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RATTLER (May 1, 2007)

ttt


----------

